
Github Resume Generator - davidcoallier
http://resume.github.com
======
lucisferre
It's not bad, however it doesn't include my contributions to open source
projects just the repositories that are in-fact mine. If I was reviewing
someone else's resume I'd want to see those things.

~~~
piotrSikora
Exactly. Not to mention that it doesn't even include forked repositories in
your profile.

For example, I've got commit rights to repositories living on other people's
profiles, I use my company's Organization profile to publish open-source
software and I use my personal profile only when I'm working on patches for
others (fork -> push -> pull request -> delete)...

...and my _resume_ generated using this tool is just rubbish.

------
adityakothadiya
On the similar note, try this LinkedIn Resume builder -
<http://resume.linkedinlabs.com>. It's pretty cool and useful too!

------
Rauchg
It'd be cool if it could retrieve projects you contribute to actively but you
don't own.

~~~
davidcoallier
Yep it's in the list of future features if the GH-API allows it :-)

------
plunchet
We are doing something pretty similar but we take info from other sources like
sourceforge or google code and also from github. It's called Masterbranch
(<http://www.masterbranch.com>)

PS I have another account here but I can't log in :(

------
riffraff
really cool, but it seems it does not consider organizations of which the user
is a member

~~~
davidcoallier
Not yet, I'm planning on adding a few things like (see the note on
<http://resume.github.com>) and more.

Feel free to fork and modify! :) I'd be happy to include any decent
contribution that makes better resumes.

~~~
riffraff
oh sorry, I had not seen the note. To be honest, I do not see it now either
but at least I found the github project :D
<https://github.com/resume/resume.github.com>

------
dmd
The "sometimes I blog at" links don't seem to work; for example, on
<http://resume.github.com/?rupa>

~~~
davidcoallier
Good catch :) Fixed and pushed.

~~~
corin_
Seems like it's not a cache issue, just the fix doesn't quite work.

I'm seeing the updated version of
<http://resume.github.com/js/githubresume.js> (with the changes shown at
[https://github.com/resume/resume.github.com/commit/f046b8af6...](https://github.com/resume/resume.github.com/commit/f046b8af61b3015f1e2d85f35c977dd26b6f2d45))
but it's still not working quite right.

For example <http://resume.github.com/?rupa> is generating this HTML:

    
    
      I blog at <a href="http://http://un.ix.io" title="my blog">http://un.ix.io</a>

------
technomancy
Pretty cool. I wonder how it decides which repos to show though. It listed my
dotfiles repo but not Leiningen, which is the #1 most-forked Clojure project.

~~~
cmurphycode
The page states it is only your first 30 created repos; did you have 30 before
Leiningen?

------
kaffeinecoma
Very nice. Please fix: "repository by it's sum of watchers" => "repository by
its sum of watchers".

No one wants to have a typo in their resumé. :-)

~~~
davidcoallier
Hah good point :-) Should be fixed now, I just pushed to the repo.

------
medwezys
Pretty neat. I also recently work on something similar. <http://pdfcv.com>

~~~
dmoney
Took me a minute to figure out why it thought my github account had perl in
it. Unfortunate that perl and prolog both use the the .pl extension. I think
GitHub makes the same mistake, or did when I put the prolog stuff up anyway.

------
citricsquid
I recognise this template, I used it for a crappy filler cv I made a while
ago. Pretty neat idea!

~~~
twampss
So did I, it's from here - [http://thingsthatarebrown.com/blog/2009/05/sample-
resume-tem...](http://thingsthatarebrown.com/blog/2009/05/sample-resume-
template/)

All modesty aside, he should mention where he got the template from.

~~~
davidcoallier
Very good point, I think the footer got lost in some git stash. I've re-added
it now.

------
davidcoallier
Ok everyone, I've added a basic listing of member organisations but the API
seems to be a tad erratic and sometimes doesn't load and some other times
does.

Please let me know if something is completely wrong and so I'll revert it.

------
tommi
Languages and frameworks could also be listed in the order of SLOC.

------
gwern
I'm getting an odd behavior - every single click seems to lead to the "UH OH
:(" page. (Ubuntu 10.10, Firefox 3.6.13)

~~~
ks
Same here. It worked with Opera 11.01, so it seems to be a browser specific
bug.

------
wyclif
What do you think about printing names in all caps? Why wouldn't it be better
to use upper and lower case?

------
jacobbijani
Don't add a period unless there is body text, and it doesn't already end in a
punctuation mark.

------
Emore
More useful than I thought it would be. Cheers!

------
ranza
Brilliant idea!

------
rabbitonrails
Cool but you should post some examples.

~~~
raganwald
Check it again, there are examples for you to peruse. Or you can try this one:
<http://resume.github.com/?raganwald>

------
ergoflo
This is pretty awesome!

------
_corbett
really cool idea! looking forward to where it goes.

